# Traynor YBA-4 question



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Here's a quick question,

Can I run out of the extension cab output with the internal speaker disconnected? Will this damage my trafo?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

No! Unplug the internal speaker and plug your external cab into the internal jack. Something always needs to be hooked up to the regular (internal) speaker jack.



the-patient said:


> Here's a quick question,
> 
> Can I run out of the extension cab output with the internal speaker disconnected? Will this damage my trafo?


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Sounds good! I'll have to install a jack then!

Thanks for the quick reply!

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Isn't there just a regular 1/4" jack for the combo speaker? Or, is the speaker "hardwired" with a speaker cable?




the-patient said:


> Sounds good! I'll have to install a jack then!
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

She's hardwired unfortunately!

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

No need to install another jack, go ahead and use the ext.spkr. jack. In the YBA-4, the internal spkr. and ext.spkr. jack are parallel so there is no problem.
If it did have both int. and ext. spkr. jacks, then you always need something plugged into the int. jack. The int. spkr. jacks usually have shorting contacts that short out the amp in case nothing is plugged into the jack, thus saving the output transformer from damage.
But if it is hardwired, you can do as you first suggested, disconnect the internal speaker, and connect a speaker to the ext. spkr. jack.
But you can NOT use the amp without some speaker connected. If you were wondering if you could disconnect the speaker and run the ext. spkr. jack into something other than a speaker, you can not.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

This answers my question perfectly! And no I would never ever run an amp without a load connected!




jb welder said:


> No need to install another jack, go ahead and use the ext.spkr. jack. In the YBA-4, the internal spkr. and ext.spkr. jack are parallel so there is no problem.
> If it did have both int. and ext. spkr. jacks, then you always need something plugged into the int. jack. The int. spkr. jacks usually have shorting contacts that short out the amp in case nothing is plugged into the jack, thus saving the output transformer from damage.
> But if it is hardwired, you can do as you first suggested, disconnect the internal speaker, and connect a speaker to the ext. spkr. jack.
> But you can NOT use the amp without some speaker connected. If you were wondering if you could disconnect the speaker and run the ext. spkr. jack into something other than a speaker, you can not.




Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

the-patient said:


> This answers my question perfectly! And no I would never ever run an amp without a load connected!


But you want to run an external cab without the internal speaker, right? I was just reading a post from a guy who screwed his bassmaster by only using the external out with nothing hooked up to the internal jack; his amp worked for awhile then died. I don't see how disconnecting the wires to the speaker would be any different then _just_ using the external jack.

Of course maybe the other guy was incorrect, but he was adamant that you should never use just the external out.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Maybe it's better safe than sorry! I'll have a look at the schematic tomorrow, but I'll probably err on the safe side regardless.ß


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

View attachment 4561



traynor_garnet said:


> I was just reading a post from a guy who screwed his bassmaster by only using the external out with nothing hooked up to the internal jack; his amp worked for awhile then died. I don't see how disconnecting the wires to the speaker would be any different then _just_ using the external jack.
> Of course maybe the other guy was incorrect, but he was adamant that you should never use just the external out.


 This case is different because there is no internal speaker jack. If it had one, it should be used. The other guy was incorrect. It's not possible to cause damage (in a bassmaster) in the way described. I would think his damage was either coincidental, or caused by a gross impedance mismatch.
Another possibility is that his int.spkr. jack had dirty switching contacts which did not short out the output as it should have when he disconnected it. Then, vibration could have helped the contacts close and it would have shorted the output resulting in no sound. If that was the case, it would have worked normally again when he connected a speaker to the int. spkr. jack.


----------

